# HUANCAYO:El circulo Huancayorkino, Bohemia y Cultura



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Abro este thread para mostrar nuestra cultura bohemia y cultural, esos lugares en donde encontramos parte de nuestra identidad, el trago.

*EL IMAGINARTE GALERIA-CAFÉ​*
























































































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:O

Bonitas pinturas


----------



## Gpaul (Oct 16, 2010)

Es publicidad para el bar o para la identidad alcoholistica que creo que es de todo el sur andino
Que se supone que es este lugar que hace la gente alli???


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonitos cuadros.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Gpaul said:


> Es publicidad para el bar o para la identidad alcoholistica que creo que es de todo el sur andino
> Que se supone que es este lugar que hace la gente alli???


La culutra etilica es parte de toda la sierra creo yo, no es publicidad para el bar sino para mostrar sitios donde vamos normalmente los huancainos.

En el Imaginarte puedes tomarte un cafe o un trago mientras escuchas recitales de poesia, conciertos de bandas, exposiciones de pintura (como se muestra en la foto, es una galeria tambien) y bueno algun evento cultural que programe el local.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*LA MORA*


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante .... necesito más fotos para dar mi opinión


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La Mora se ve màs juvenil


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Uy y eso que falta, del imaginarte no puedo encontrar mejores fotos, su facebook esta hasta las patas, sui alguien tiene mejores fotos ponganlas, todavia faltan las discos, las fiestas privdas, etc, estoy empezando por lo tranqui, lo cultural


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buehh ... tù debes ser experto en el tema ...xD!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

rasogu said:


> La culutra etilica es parte de toda la sierra .


No estoy de acuerdo con difundir locales donde al gente da sus pininos para luego terminar alcoholicos, la realidad no es ajena a ciudades como la selva y costa, por ejemplo: Pucallpa, Iquitos, ni que decir de Ilo, tumbes, y Chimbote... mejor no sigo porque luego me tiran un botellaso en la cabeza:lol::lol: No es un orgullo señalar que el peruano promedio desgraciadamente se embriaga para divertirse..:lol: salud rasogu:cheers:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

no es justificable este thread.....


----------



## surquillo (Oct 7, 2010)

rasogu said:


> *LA MORA*


y estas discos son de alla de la av real


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Camisetas mojadas???


----------



## _Don_Corelli_ (Nov 2, 2010)

Ohh my 0.0
__________________


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

^^Parece que si, cuando yo iba al fraile alla por el fin de siglo solo era un lugar para tomar, ahora parece que hacen cierto tipo de espectaculos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

xD!

Serà entonces ... me gustarìa ver las fachadas de estos locales.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Por lo visto Huancayork tiene su "marcha nocturna" de día una cosa y de noche otra, me encantan esas ciudades.

saludos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

El Fraile está muy interesante...


----------

